# Christmas Bay Duck Hunting



## hardcorewadefisherman (Jun 26, 2009)

So can u hunt christmas bay and if so can you hunt anywhere. Are there certain rules. Any info will be appreciated 

Thanks J.D.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes sir you can. You can hunt the South shoreline and North shoreline but if you want to hunt the marsh on the North shoreline I believe you have to get a permint or check in at a check in station. Not sure where but someone on here will know. I have had some good shoots on the North shoreline and the marsh near Cold pass, on the bay side. It seems to me the hunting is better when it is COLD. 2yrs ago had a group of about 100 Pintails land in my dekes, but too bad we had our pintails already. Whe have shot Pintails, Red Heads, Blue Bills, Ring Necks, Black Ducks, Mottled Ducks, Teal, Buffle Head, Gadwall and a bonus Green Head. Oh and have seen alot of geese but usually flying high. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## hardcorewadefisherman (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes sir thanks i just wanna make sure i can walk in on the south shoreline. thanks for the help i really appreciate it.

J.D.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

just try and do some scouting and see where the birds are flying and you should do fine


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The north shoreline is "The Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge"

http://www.fws.gov/southwest/refuges/texas/texasmidcoast/huntfish.htm


----------



## die_hard_hunter85 (Aug 30, 2010)

This pic is from Xmas Bay a few seasons ago.. you can def hunt there. It can be great hunting! Good luck!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

die_hard_hunter85 said:


> This pic is from Xmas Bay a few seasons ago.. you can def hunt there. It can be great hunting! Good luck!


CBass lives!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Drundel said:


> CBass lives!


or harris hotshot for the old timers,....:biggrin:


----------

